# Windows XP Won't Change Screen Resolution.



## btway (Jun 25, 2007)

So I just reinstalled a fresh Windows XP onto my computer, and everything on XP is huge. The start button takes up a fifth of the screen, and all the icons are at least twice the normal size. Even my computer cursor is twice its normal size and extremely pixellated. I have a feeling this has to do with the screen resolution, which is set at 16 bit color quality and 640x480 screen resolution, but it won't let me make the resolution any higher. Help!

Oye! posted this in the wrong forum! sorry


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

btway said:


> So I just reinstalled a fresh Windows XP onto my computer, and everything on XP is huge. The start button takes up a fifth of the screen, and all the icons are at least twice the normal size. Even my computer cursor is twice its normal size and extremely pixellated. I have a feeling this has to do with the screen resolution, which is set at 16 bit color quality and 640x480 screen resolution, but it won't let me make the resolution any higher. Help!
> 
> Oye! posted this in the wrong forum! sorry


Likely your monitor or graphics drivers didn't install(are your exact card/monitor models listed there...in device manager-- is the latest driver date listed? . Or maybe your card or cable jiggled a bit loose / or are conking out...if you had integrated graphics(which you replaced with a real card), you may need to check in bios to see that they're disabled.... and as well have proper agp/pci settings...

Hopefully you have another system, and can swap card, cable, monitor, ram, psu from another system.... or the vice-versa: try current card, cable, monitor in other system.


----------

